# Would you like to collaborate as a writer on a free OS X game?



## coffeecream (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi guys.

To the point - I'm making a classic fantasy text based lore adventure game for Mac, and want to find a guy/girl who is really into Ocarina of time/Dragon age/Tolkien/Skyrim/Baldurs gate/etc kind of fiction.

My goal is to make a really, really solid text adventure,with an immersive and in-depth storyline.*
*the "nerdy" over-the-top fantasy details are welcome

-in short. at the moment there are the classic drow/dwarf/elf/human race & thief/warrior/trader/mage class, and about 10 skills which all depend on your class and race,and your choices throughout the game, which in turn change how others treat you and how your story unfolds.

I am doing this the love for the fantasy ,and to improve my programming skills.. So - the game will be free-for-all,and your only payment would be your name in the credits,and promotion you could get from it,if we do it well.

---The requirements are writing & grammatical skills,and of course the love and knowledge of classic lore fantasy.---

To create the story line would be your task,i will not give any guidelines about the story line.(if you're into the above mentioned titles, i'm sure it'll be nice!)

Now, if you guys are up for this and want to know more, you can contact me through this thread or pm.(i still need to set up the blog for the game).

  If more people are interested,there's also an option of making a multi-collaboration storyline, and make the game big!


----------



## David (Jul 18, 2012)

What length would you be looking at this storyline to run to? I'd be more than willing to lend a hand if required, by fleshing out a storyline or two-just don't expect anything too grand from myself!


----------



## coffeecream (Jul 18, 2012)

David said:


> What length would you be looking at this storyline to run to? I'd be more than willing to lend a hand if required, by fleshing out a storyline or two-just don't expect anything too grand from myself!




Hello & thank you for your interest

At the moment, I'm searching for a lead writer, who could make the main backbone of the story,and direct the story line, after which it will be easy for me to manage other artists who would like to contribute.

Overall, there would have to be about 120-150 choices which the player could select,with each event presenting you with 2-5 choices.Also the lines people say would change depending on the Class/Race you are playing.At the moment,i've implemented four races and four classes.


Note that, this is an indie game project, so there are no real "deadlines".I am making this for fun,and so should anyone who wants to join.

I do admit I can't wait to get it finished ,though.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 18, 2012)

I might be interested. Could you PM me with any additional details on what you have in mind?


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 20, 2012)

I am intrigued by this. I would love to help, if at least someone to bounce ideas off of. I'm great at making stuff up! I love Ocarina of time/Dragon age/Tolkien/Skyrim/Baldurs gate/etc stuff. XD


----------



## coffeecream (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi again guys,and again,thank you all for the interest shown.

I am currently teamed up with a writer,so at the moment we're setting the things up.
Also,I'll set up the game blog and link it here,so any artist interested in contributing can check it out and contact me.

-Princessa, if you really did pass all these games- we'll need you, no doubt


----------



## coffeecream (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi!

The blog is up - Ivy Thorn Games

So if you guys have an interesting storyline idea, and want to turn it into an indie Mac OS X game, do check out the blog, and mail me to see what we will come up with!


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 26, 2012)

Im pretty excited. Do you have a starting off point or do we do this off the top of our heads?


----------



## coffeecream (Jul 29, 2012)

You're basically free to create the world on your own, with the rpg "feel" of the above mentioned games.
I'll send you some examples and explanations, so you could see the format in which the story should be written, so I could easily implement it into the game later on.

Please,contact me through the email posted on the blog, I won't post it here to avoid spambots.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 29, 2012)

Alright. Thank you.  An example would be very helpful, I want to avoid  writing something completely different from what you need. 

I will email you shortly.


----------

